# new engine won't start



## pedroskova (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all,

I just replaced the motor on my John Deere garden tractor, substituting a Kawasaki v-twin for the original Kawasaki single cylinder. I tried starting it this morning by jumping its dead battery with my car's battery. It turns over but it doesn't start. When putting a new motor in, is there anything that I should be doing to help get it started for the first time?

It appears that fuel has reached the filter, and the choke appears to open and close. I am assuming that my car battery can deliver enough juice to turn it over at a high enough rpm.

The gas in it is old(over a year)

Any suggestions appreciated.

thanks,
Pete


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

ya put in new gas duh lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh man, you have probablly by using old gas messed it up some carb wise. you put brand new gas in it in any engine. if your going to let the gas or engine set for maybe over 2 weeks or more, use fuel stabilizer!!!!, it'll save you hell. unless the engine gets no fire, which if it was running good i would not worry much about it unless the plugs are gas fouled and the carb is gummed up. but drain the old gas and use new fresh gas


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

If you straighten the gas problem out and still can't get it to start....

Check to make sure that the ignition coil and module are wired and grounded correctly. If the module isn't hooked up right, you won't get any fire from the coil and the engine won't even try to start.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Go to lawncafe.com.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

dont advertise it now lol


----------

